# Transferring UK skills down under



## Dennis Alwon

You might try posting on the australian forum Good luck


----------



## sparkywatts

Pooch13 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for some information and was hoping I might find some answers on here......
> 
> I'm an electrician from the UK and I want to know how I would obtain an electrical licence to work in Australia (NSW).
> 
> My background is: I have completed C&G 2330 Levels 2/3, C&G 2391 and 17th edition. I have around 5 years experience working for a small company in London covering domestic/commercial/light industrial roles. I have experience in installation, maintenance and testing.
> 
> Does anybody know how my qualifications/experience would be viewed by the Australian government, and how I would go about obtaining a licence to work as an electrician in Australia???
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Hi I moved to Australia about 18 months ago, Melbourne in the state of Victoria, I got my visa (to work) prior to coming over, Once over here I then had to get my qualifications and experience recognised by the TRA (Trade Recognition Australia). 

I gathered as much evidence as I could (photos of jobs i had worked on, my tools etc etc, list of companies I had worked for and the type of work involved, you really need to go into detail of materials used and also what tools i.e 1000v insulated cutters/pliers 12v Nicad drills, 20mm hole cutters, conduit, swa/pvc/micc cables etc etc like I said really detailed).

Being a member of the JIB helps (they recognise the JIB in the TRA and it is viewed as a very professional body). The TRA will then give you an Australia certificate, that just indicates that your UK qualifications are recognised and has been converted to an Australian one. Now at this point different Australian States may have slightly different ways to proceed, as I mentioned before I am in Melbourne which is in Victoria. 

You then have to apply for an 'A' license, (which you need to be able to work as an electrician for a company, to work for yourself you need an REC as well, more later).

To get an 'A' license you have to pass the LEA (Licensed Electrical Assessment) exam this is made up of LET (Licensed Electrical Theory) and LEP (Licensed Electrical Practical), you could go straight into the exams and gain a pass mark, for me I wanted to be 100% sure I would pass so the route that i took was to attend TAFE (equivalent to uk college) for a about 1 week, you go through the AS/NZ3000:2007 Australian/New Zealand wiring Regulations (about 80% same as the UK BS7671:2008) slightly different terminology, do some theory and some practical. Once you have passed you then apply for an 'A' license card (which entitles you to work as an Electrician for a company, if you want to work for yourself then you need to be an REC (Registered Electrical Contractor), there is no exam for this (just a fee of $500) just an 'A' license and then nominate an accountant you then have an REC.

It is long winded but definitely worth it. Good luck. PS the TRA do run a course in the UK (I have seen advertised at a 'college' near Manchester) which enables you to get your TRA cert, but dont forget you still have to do your A license stuff. sparky watts


----------



## nick182

Is there much work going about? 

I hear they are screaming for trades people to work in the mines?

regards,
Nick


----------



## WarrenG

Moving to Oz was something that I considered a few years ago and I must say that if you embark on this journey you need to be clear about the procedures.

Below is from my own experiences and could have changed.

To begin the process I began contacting Migration agents who were all quoting around the £5k figure to get you into to Oz and all stated that as a spark you would have no problem. Big shortage of sparks, they would say.

£5k on top of flights, Visa's, moving costs etc,etc seemed a bit step to me and so I decided to look deeper into the process myself.

The process starts with Vetassess http://www.vetassess.com.au/ who assess your UK skills with the Austrailian standards.

You have to first of all submit a paper assessment about yourself your skills, qualifications, experience etc and from memory cost about $600 au. 

This takes longer than you think and has to be verified by someone in a professional capacity (_funny enough not a professional spark_) like a doctor, solicitor, police officer.

If you pass through this, (_score 3 - forget it, score 2 - you may need some additional training, score 1 and you pass_) you then get invited to a college in the UK to complete a practical assessment, a written exam and an interview. Costs about $1600 au.

Pass through that you then get an off shore technical Licence and can apply for your Visa, police checks, medicals etc.

This is all well and good but doesn't give you a Licence to work in Oz when you get there and you will be then required to re-train when you get there to the Oz standards.

If you do get there, and if you are lucky to get a job you would be classed as a trainee and would have to be supervised, complete a log book for 12 months and of course be on a trainee rate.

I completed and passed the paperwork assessment and was booked on the practical assessment. It was at this point that I discovered that you would need to re-train in Oz from Vetassess. 

Its something they don't usually tell you till after you have completed everything (and paid out) but my son was just a baby at the time and I quizzed the girl at Vetassess who sent me a pdf of the qualifications you would be required to complete in Oz.

I of course lost the $600 au and I think about another $300 au for cancelling the practical assessment which was at Blackburn college by the way.

I hope this is of help to some and that it doesn't come across as negative. 

If anyone wants any further information from my experience just pm me.


----------



## Viktorase

"PS the TRA do run a course in the UK (I have seen advertised at a 'college' near Manchester) which enables you to get your TRA"

Hi,

Could you please give me more information ie. name/ address for this course?
Thanks,
Victor


----------



## Mayfield

You wont have too much trouble getting mutual recognition in Aus the mines are booming. heres a link http://www.licencerecognition.gov.au/


----------

